# FORMULA 1 ING MAGYAR NAGYDIJ 2008 (F1 Game Thread)



## Ronin009 (Jul 27, 2004)

*2008 F1 Game Rules*​
*You must read the rules completely before playing in the game!* 
(_There have been a few issues in the past but there will be no exceptions.)_​
_**NOTE:* I will not be playing in the game as to ensure fairness since I am handling everyone's picks each race._​
*1.* *How to Play:* Each week you must choose the top eight finishers in order from 1 to 8 and Private Message your picks to me prior to the start of the parade lap. Your picks will remain secret until after the start of the race. If you would like to change your picks prior to the start, just submit a new PM to me.


*Your picks must be submitted prior to the parade lap of each race!*
You may submit your picks any time, but I recommend sending them AFTER qualifying, but no later than the start of the parade lap! Any picks sent after the start of the parade lap will not be accepted. (_The only exception to this rule is the weeks when the race is broadcast on tape delay.)*_
_*Players cannot pick one driver for more than one finishing position* (i.e. you cannot have 1. Kimi, 2. Kimi, 3. Lewis, 4. Kimi, 5. Lewis etc.)._
Do not try to change your picks once a GP has started. This game will be run off of my computer clock once I post that no more picks will be accepted, all PMs after that point will be ignored.
*If you do not follow the rules as they are stated, your picks will not count!*

*2.* *How Points are Awarded:* Your driver picks must finish in the position you guessed them to finish in for you to score points allocated to that position.
For example...if you select David Coulthard to win, and he finishes 1st, you get 10 points, however, if David does not win, you get 0 points because you were wrong about his position.
You receive points in the same format as Formula 1:



> P1 - 10 points
> P2 - 8 points
> P3 - 6 points
> P4 - 5 points
> ...


 _*The maximum points you can collect in a Grand Prix weekend is 39 points.*_

*3.* *Weekly Award:* Each week the person who scores the most points will create a _"saying"_ that relates to Formula 1 (i.e. "Kimi is king!!!") and all those that participated that week, must put that saying into their signature.

*Example:*



> 2008 F1 Game: M3_Dust says, "Hamilton got beat last year, but in 2008 he will be champ!"


 When adding the winners _"saying"_ to your signature it must be a color font that is readable and cannot be smaller than the standard font size on the forum.

*Negative sayings will not be considered, lets try and keep this fun and positive (i.e. no "Ferrari sucks").

*4. Tie Breaker:* If there is a tie then first tie breaker would be whom ever picked the highest winners _(i.e. the person who got 1st and 2nd right would beat the guy the guy who got 1st, 4th and 6th right)._ If they are still tied after that, then it goes to who ever has the most points for the season thus far...

*5. **Disputes:* If you is a problem with the results you have one week from the time that the results are posted in the forum to dispute them. After that time I will be deleting all of the PMs containing the picks and will no longer be able to resolve any disputes.

*6. Season End Prizes:* At the end of the season, I will award a prize to the overall winner (and if we collect enough donations 2nd and 3rd place finishers as well), which will be the person with the highest point total. The prize has yet to be determined, but if anyone wants to pitch in a couple of bucks I will add that to my own money to purchase an even better F1 related prize for our champion.

***New Rule***New Rule***New Rule***New Rule***New Rule***New Rule***New Rule***New Rule***New Rule***

*This year I have expanded the game from its original two forums to five different forums. To help keep the game exciting I will now award a "Forum Championship."*

*7.* *Forum Championship: *At the end of the season the top three scorers from every participating forum will have their scores combined to determine the Forum Championship. Whichever forum you submit your first picks from will be the forum that you score applies to at the end of the season. All three players from the top scoring forum will receive a prize as part of the Forum Championship. Even if any of the award receivers from the Forum Championship are also one of the top three overall finishers for the season they will be awarded for winning the Forum Championship as well as for finishing in the top three.

* For the weeks the race is broadcast on tape delay:

Most of the players will not be able to watch the race live on the weeks it is broadcast on tape delay (i.e. wont be able to see when the parade lap starts). Therefore, _all players must post their picks before the time listed for the start of the race on the Official Formula 1 website (__www.formula1.com)_ during these weeks.
On these weeks, I will make a post stating that the broadcast is delayed and will post the time that picks must be submitted by.
 If you wish to donate to the prize pool, you can Paypal me at [email protected] or you can send me a check, PM me for the address.

*Play fair and have fun.*​
*Any questions let me know: PM or post a reply to this thread.*​


----------



## Ronin009 (Jul 27, 2004)

I would also like to thank those that have contributed to the game***8217;s prize pool:

Angel_Eyes (M3f.n)
mike27t (M3f.c)
mijgilbert (bf.c)
Cyrus (M3f.c)
jszy25(bf.c)
ArtM3 (M3f.c)


----------



## Ronin009 (Jul 27, 2004)

Dont forget to get your picks in before the parade lap.


----------



## Ronin009 (Jul 27, 2004)

No more picks, good luck to everyone.


----------



## Ronin009 (Jul 27, 2004)

Congratulations to Teso from m3f.c this weeks winner with 6 points scored.

I would also like to thank those that have contributed to the game***8217;s prize pool:

Angel_Eyes (M3f.n)
mike27t (M3f.c)
mijgilbert (bf.c)
Cyrus (M3f.c)
jszy25(bf.c)
ArtM3 (M3f.c)


----------



## Ronin009 (Jul 27, 2004)

Congrats again to this weeks winner Teso from M3f.c with 6 points scored. This is the new saying (in proper format):


F1 Game 2008 Teso from M3f.c says, ***8220;Ferrari's unreliability screwed up Massa's great performance. Congrats to Kovy's maiden victory.***8221;


----------



## Ronin009 (Jul 27, 2004)




----------



## Ronin009 (Jul 27, 2004)




----------

